

Robert Green on the 48 Laws of Power - Joe Rogan Podcast - api
http://podcasts.joerogan.net/podcasts/robert-greene-aubrey-marcus

======
api
Posting here because everything he says about Hollywood, business, etc. and
all the Machiavellian stuff that goes on is very relevant to startupland as
well.

Early in the interview he makes the point that Hollywood veils its brutality
under a lot of liberal rhetoric, and I couldn't help but think that Silicon
Valley and the startup scene in general is absolutely identical in this way.

